
Remarks to Software Forum Dinner Meeting (1997) - mishmax
http://www.klhess.com/sef_spch.html
======
fanzhang
I'm genuinely surprised at when this was written. Without the year in the
title, I would have easy guessed 2010 or later:

> 1.2X improvement doesn't even get your customer to raise his head from what
> he's doing. A 2-3X improvement may get them to look you in the eye. 10X
> improvements cause people to reach for their wallet.

> What can a startup do better than a larger organization? Create and build
> products. A startup can do this with more elegance and originality and with
> greater speed. The act of creation is what generates value.

These seem to be the advice-du-jour in the valley today, but seeing them given
20 years ago lends it a lot more credence.

~~~
brudgers
The AutoDesk Files are even older, and more extensive regarding building a
company in Silicon Valley:
[https://www.fourmilab.ch/autofile/www/autofile.html](https://www.fourmilab.ch/autofile/www/autofile.html)

------
sampl
> If you aren't the world expert, you're just kidding yourself about your
> chances for success.

Do you all agree with this one?

~~~
AnimalMuppet
You might be kidding yourself even if you _are_ the world expert. If you're
doing something that's never been done before, even the most knowledgeable
people can miss things.

------
jacquesm
The modesty in here is refreshing.

